# Failed Attempt At A Feeding Vid



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i can never get this guy to eat in front of the camera lol


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent looking rhom mate..dead ringer for mine, a smaller food piece and it wouldve been wolfed im sure


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

yea but i was trying to make for a good vid. ive seen him dam near swallow a whole fillet b4


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

How big is he, who did you get him from, how long have you had him, how big was he when when you got him ?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice Rhom







next time don't feed him for a week then make a vid


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Nice Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I didn't feed him for a week this time. I just went down there and the rest of the fillet is gone he just won't eat on camera


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> Nice Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I didn't feed him for a week this time. I just went down there and the rest of the fillet is gone he just won't eat on camera
[/quote]

awesome rhom and I know the feeling... piranhas are always camera shy when you going for awesomeness potential like that... IME anyway... lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

put the camera on tripod, set it up the way you want. drop in the food, start to record and leave the room.
you may want to put the camera on tripod and place in front of the tank for a while first to let it get use to the camera if it still won't eat even after you leave the room with camera still recording.
maybe that will work, give it a try next time.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking rhom. hes in great shape

next time try hiding the camera if at all possible


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Whats the size and dimensions off that tank he is in?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

pirairtool said:


> Whats the size and dimensions off that tank he is in?


He is in a 6'x18" 130 gallon. He was in the 180 but we had put him in that tank after Jmax moved a few weeks ago. The 180 is not up and running right now because we are going to drill it and make a wet dry for it.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

jmax611 said:


> Nice Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I didn't feed him for a week this time. I just went down there and the rest of the fillet is gone he just won't eat on camera
[/quote]

mine is afraid of the camera as well =[


----------

